# Truck and plow



## rick100 (Aug 15, 2010)

Looking to get a f150 to plow my driveways and a small parking lot i have. Will a plow null and void any warranty's that come with the truck and whats the best plow light weight for this truck Thanks


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

If you are buying a truck to plow just that area I would buy an older one with a plow already on it. You don't want to buy a new truck for just that.

Or, you can buy a tractor and do it and not have the hassle of putting a plow or wear and tear on a truck.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Sooo... you want to ask us if the truck maker will void the warranty if you plow with it.

So we give you an answer, is it correct or not? you wont find out until you go back for warranty work. If there is a problem just tell them "but on www.plowsite.com they said it would not void the warranty" and see how far you get with that.

Seems to me it would be better to ask the dealer.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Lots of guys here have complained about dealers giving them a hard time for warranty work when they see the plow setups on the trucks...frequently eager to deny a warranty claim and cite inappropriate use or owner abuse.

An F150 is a relatively light duty truck and if its new enough to still have a warranty I'd say you should avoid putting a plow on it if you can. Plowing snow is incredibly hard on a truck, you have no idea...you're better off to get a used 3/4 or 1 tom pickup with a plow already installed rather than beat up your nice new truck.


----------



## lukynskywyrd (Oct 8, 2010)

*I agree about that warranty issue....*

dealers will look for any excuse to not honor it and plowing would rank right up there. My "purty" Flame Blue '09 will be excused from working this winter, instead there is a '86 Chevy with a 7'6" Western that will plow.


----------

